# Let's Just Be Humans Training Dogs



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/lets-just-be-humans-training-dogs


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

Great article! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for sharing that!! Sir Winston thanks you too, his Momma will better behave now.:biggrin1:


----------

